# Another from Socal



## Ghostie (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello!

I'm from Los Angeles, California and just found out you can keep praying mantis very easily! WOW!

I have caught them in my back yards before and play with them for a day and then let them go again. Very fun little creatures! When I found out you can buy exotic mantis for pets I went ahead and ordered some.

The first time I saw one I tipped over on my three wheel motorcycle (ATC?) and it landed on my leg with the hot motor burning me. I didn't even notice the pain from the crash though because my face fell flat on the ground looking eye to eye with a little green mantis. I grabbed him, picked myself and my atc up and played with him the rest of the day. That was many years ago now.

I also keep chameleons and dart frogs and have a sweet mini carnivorous plant terrarium. It looks like I may have found the right place. Hehe.

I found this forum after someone on a chameleon forum posted pictures of their ghost mantis, then I searched them up and found they were for sale and had to find out more.

Can't wait to receive some mantids and check them out! It has been years since I have played with one last.

Oh well, enough ranting. Here I am.  Learning lots here already, Thank you!

-Casey


----------



## more_rayne (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome fellow socal-er.


----------



## ismart (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome from and Okie!


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Casey, glad to see u joined! A georgia peach growing in OHIO!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

